# Mckesh Tow Mirrors For Sale, N - California. $75



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We upgraded our tow vehicle and now it has factory tow mirrors. Obviously I don't need these any more. Excellent condition and they include the optional convex mirrors. I even scrubbed the dead bugs off so they are nice and clean!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Good price. They should go quick. I have a pair and they work GREAT! Easy on, easy off. No vibrations at all....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great deal on some great mirrors. I already have a set, but if I didn't....


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks guys! They are still available.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Bump!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks like there are now two sets available. One set on the west coast and the other on the east coast.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

The best mirrors, I bought mine used from someone in California. It was one of the best things i did.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

****SOLD****


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Herbicidal said:


> ****SOLD****


Glad you sold them... Someone got a good deal!


----------

